# accidentally taken clomid in early pregnancy!



## travelgirl (Jan 8, 2006)

Hi got my bfp yesterday and still freaking out a bit , as at the start of this month I had a light bleed and did a preg test that was neg, so I took my 50mg of clomid for 5 days, was nauseas and sickie last week so yesterday (what I thought was day 15 of new cycle) I did a test again and that was pos!!

Am so worried that taking the clomid this month while I was pregnant and didn't realise it, could be harmful to the baby, has this happened to anyone else?

Please reply if poss!


----------



## henri (Sep 16, 2005)

Travelgirl why don't you have a word with your clinic, a midwife or a nurse somewhere.  I'm sure you haven't done any harm and they can put your mind at rest.  Massive congrats on your BFP!!!!

Best wishes
Henri


----------

